# English 3 Speed 40 Rear, 32 Front, Modern Rim Help?



## Eatontkd (Jun 16, 2016)

Greetings~ I have a '53 Rudge whose original rims are no longer rideable. Can anyone offer some direction to aluminum rims that would work with the original Raleigh-type 3-Speed 40 spoke hub rear and 32 spoke front hub? Thanks much, Doug


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 16, 2016)

BAM! 
http://www.velocityusa.com/product/rims/chukker-622


----------



## Eatontkd (Jun 16, 2016)

Will these work without drilling out the hubs to make the spokes fit?


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 16, 2016)

Eatontkd said:


> Will these work without drilling out the hubs to make the spokes fit?



Well they are awesome hoops that come in 32 and 40 hole options...I am unsure why you would have to drill anything?


----------



## fattyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I had a Raleigh with a 40H rear hub that I swapped shell for a 36H and rebuilt the wheels from there.  

Might want to check out Velocity.  I have seen 40H rims from them.  Maybe even give them a call.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 16, 2016)

Just buy one rim in 32 hole and one in 40, problem solved


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 16, 2016)

You have to decide if you want to go vintage or go modern with these rims. You can find replacement rims on e-bay, usually Endrick pattern ones. Sometimes a Westrick set comes up for fair money. This is a direct swap for just a better condition set of vintage rims. I really like old, steel Westrick rims, so I hold out for a set and scout eBay for them.

If you want to go modern, the best choice is the Sun CR 18. The Chukker is a blade cross section rim and will look more out of place. The Sun CR-18 is the better choice, and is the most common modern replacement rim for the Raleigh/Rudge Sports (ISO 590) 32-40 wheels. They are aluminum and somewhat thinner in profile than a Westrick pattern rim. They are much lighter and brake better, but they do look a bit more modern than the originals do.

They drill those Sun rims in 32-36-40 (590 mm ISO).

https://www.amazon.com/CR-18-40-hole-Polished-fits-EA-3/dp/B001CJVGOM

https://www.amazon.com/SunRingle-CR-18-32-hole-Polished-fits/dp/B001CJXBHC

Just be warned that the CR-18s are tough for mounting tires. You'll need good levers to get over the sidewalls. But many people who want modern rims love them.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 16, 2016)

I would like to know why you feel those low end pinned Sun rims are better than velocity's offerings in 40 hole....other than your opinion of appearance.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 16, 2016)

The rims you cited are 700c, and not the stock 650A (26 x 1-3/8 EA3). 700c wheels can be used on a bike like this, but need replacement, short-reach calipers and very likely removing the fenders, unless he opts for undersized, 28-32mm tires. A standard tire today is in the 35-40mm range for these. Some people don't want to do that. 

At the relatively modest spoke tensions for these wheels, a decent pinned rim like the CR 18 is fine and offers no real loss compared to a welded rim. These are relatively low-tension wheels on vintage bikes that most people ride on the road rather than in high-impact uses. Pinned rims are a liability in off-road riding where debris can split the rim joint, but I doubt he is doing that with a 60+ year old Rudge 3 speed. He's paying an awful lot more for rims where the return on that extra money is of marginal use.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 16, 2016)

Ahh, okay, good response, thank you.  I am unaware of the OPs riding style, but these would be far more durable and appropriately sized, if cost is a factor, perhaps not the best choice. http://www.wheelbuilder.com/velocity-650c-deep-v-clincher-rim.html   I dunno if they make something similar in 40 hole though. Hard to find smaller width rims in large hole count... No one plans on crashing a curb or other stuff....but if rode modestly I can see the value in those.  I admit I am a bit into overkill.....


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 17, 2016)

You could try scouting ebay uk for replacements.
I think Rudge was part of the Raleigh conglomerate at this time and so you could also look for Raleigh, Robin Hood or Humber parts of that era too, as many of the parts are interchangeable.
We call them Westwood rims in the UK.
I'll post a pic of the Raleigh wheel options from a year or too later if that's any help, when I find it!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Why Aluminium? 
Surely you don't want to make the wheels any lighter? 
I don't think a '53 Rudge could cope with the increased speeds that may be obtainable .
I have a '54 Rudge in superleggera mode and I'm frightened to use it!!!
Anyway, joking over, here are some relevant pictures as previously mentioned.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 17, 2016)

dnc1 said:


> Why Aluminium?
> Surely you don't want to make the wheels any lighter?
> I don't think a '53 Rudge could cope with the increased speeds that may be obtainable .
> I have a '54 Rudge in superleggera mode and I'm frightened to use it!!!
> ...





I like those old cross section images of the rims. The only caveat is if you order a 'Westwood' rim here in the US, you'll get a rod-brake only rim with rounded sides. 'Westrick' in the US is the one with the flat sides and ridge in the center, though that term almost certainly is a modern contrivance. It was a term the late Sheldon Brown used a lot, and I almost wonder if he was the one who popularized it. That catalog seems to use the phrase, "Raleigh Special Section", which I sort of like.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks for the info re. Westrick rims.
The pictures/info are from the 1957 Raleigh dealers parts catalogue, which covers absolutely everything, from a washer to special shop tools.
Very handy when you have a '57 'superbe' (custom)!







SirMike1983 said:


> I like those old cross section images of the rims. The only caveat is if you order a 'Westwood' rim here in the US, you'll get a rod-brake only rim with rounded sides. 'Westrick' in the US is the one with the flat sides and ridge in the center, though that term almost certainly is a modern contrivance. It was a term the late Sheldon Brown used a lot, and I almost wonder if he was the one who popularized it. That catalog seems to use the phrase, "Raleigh Special Section", which I sort of like.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 18, 2016)

If you want a more traditional section rim, check out the Sun Rhyno Lite, available in 40h and 32h
http://www.treefortbikes.com/product/333222401326/1485/Sun-Ringle-Rhyno-Lite-Rim.html


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 18, 2016)

Compass is also coming out with a new 700c x 44mm tire
https://www.instagram.com/p/BGyNaFoSTHY/


----------



## slcurts (Aug 1, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> Compass is also coming out with a new 700c x 44mm tire
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGyNaFoSTHY/



The OP is looking for a 590mm rim, not 700C.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 1, 2016)

excellent - if you find one, make sure you post it for him


----------

